# What do you use to keep your poodle's ears out of her food?



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been pinning my girls' ears back every evening when I feed them. If I don't, Callie especially drags her ears in her food. (Molly not so much because she is such a glutton she gulps her food down so fast she doesn't have time to get too awfully messy) I've been looking at snoods, but not too keen on something that goes all the way down their necks and snug on their heads. I'd like something narrower and similar to a headband.
Recommendations of a place to find something like that?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I made my own by cutting the leg off a pair of long underwear after the waistband died. You could probably accomplish something similar by cutting up a pair of pantyhose, at least until you're sure a snood will do what you need. One reason a snood is wide is to accommodate the long hair. If you look at Galen's home made snood, you'll see part of his ear hair is dangling out the bottom next to my foot. If I tie his ear back with a bandana instead, I actually have to tie it at the neck to keep the ear from flopping forward into his water bowl. In the second picture I've got his ear turned inside out so you can see where it starts, and you can see how much ear is piled up on his neck, trailing out the other side of the bandana.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

My standard Rhonda uses a doggie swim cap that covers her ears when swimming. I think you can get them at Amazon. That would probably work, Pinning their ears back works too.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I keep my poodle's ears pretty short. He has an all over clip so no fluff in the food.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Some of these snoods are pretty cute. Unique Dog Snoods for Small, Medium and Large Dogs


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

cowpony said:


> I made my own by cutting the leg off a pair of long underwear after the waistband died. You could probably accomplish something similar by cutting up a pair of pantyhose, at least until you're sure a snood will do what you need. One reason a snood is wide is to accommodate the long hair. If you look at Galen's home made snood, you'll see part of his ear hair is dangling out the bottom next to my foot. If I tie his ear back with a bandana instead, I actually have to tie it at the neck to keep the ear from flopping forward into his water bowl. In the second picture I've got his ear turned inside out so you can see where it starts, and you can see how much ear is piled up on his neck, trailing out the other side of the bandana.
> View attachment 501630
> 
> View attachment 501631


Thank you. that's a good idea. So many of them I see advertised look rather tight


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

SteveS55 said:


> My standard Rhonda uses a doggie swim cap that covers her ears when swimming. I think you can get them at Amazon. That would probably work, Pinning their ears back works too.
> [/QUOTE
> I've been pinning their ears back. Then I got to thinking its so cold up here - if I get a real snood I can use it for keeping their ears warm during walks and for eating too.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Narrow bowl and wrapping the ear hair


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm very happy with this bowl:

















Pet Supplies : Mason Cash Cane Non-Tip 8-Inch Lettered Dog Bowl : Pet Bowls : Amazon.com


Find Mason Cash Cane Non-Tip 8-Inch Lettered Dog Bowl and more Pet Bowls at Amazon.com



smile.amazon.com





Amazon has several similar ones under the search term "spaniel bowl".

I use it as Sage's water bowl -- he hasn't had a drippy ear since!


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

I bought a Spaniel bowl for sloppy food, but she gets wet food on the ear tips when eating her warm wet supper.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck has a collection of snoods. The best one is a stretchy, camo one. I think I got it from a greyhound site. It could easily be replicated with part of a long sleeve t shirt.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I tried the snoods and she freezes and won't move or eat. So I have my groomer keep her ears very short.....but then she looks like Princess Leah


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I have my groomer keep them just short enough to keep out the water bowl. They're still pretty long IMO. I think it's a perfect length!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck doesn’t mind his snood, I tell him it’s time to get his hat on. Easy on and off.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I keep the ears as long as possible when I can, but short enough so they don’t reach the bowl.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What the fox say?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a snood for Oliver to keep his ears away from the nail grinder, but do not use it for food. It's not very tight, just does keep the hair away safely. In the last year or so, his ears have been trimmed enough to avoid food dipping while still longish enough to keep me happy. Of course that doesn't suit everyone and isn't suitable for the conformation ring.

His water bowls are higher porcelain and right now he prefers eating from his mini ceramic tart pans, and they are very flat. fwiw


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I pile Winnie's food into a pyramid shape so her ears fall around the outside and don't touch the food


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Also a homemade version, from when my dog had to grow hair for showing. Both poodles have shortish ears now.


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

Aliana freaked out with a snood for blow drying so I dry her without it. I’ve never tried a snood for eating, just brush her ears clean with my CC brush.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I have the groomer cut Kukla's ears fairly short, but they are still long enough to get in his food bowl. Therefore, I tie them back similarly to the way shown in the photo posted by @cowpony. Instead of a bandana, I just use an old rag. I call it his "headband" and he doesn't seem to mind wearing it while he eats his wet food.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

went to the dollar store and bought a pair of socks and cut off the foot area. Works great, stretchy and keeps ears back


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

We use a hair tie! I pull her ears back and put it around. It’s not too tight (if she shakes her head hard it will come out) but it works for the few minutes it takes to gobble food. 😂


----------

